# Vibrating ice fishing rods



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Vibrating rods  :lol: 

Anyone use them

Seen one at Spots authority for $29.99 w/reel and batery and wanted it but the nob that you tighten the real with was only half there and the button was broken off to make it vibrate..Now that i thought of it i should have bargined with the guy and bought it..It was sweet..

Anyone use one? Do they work?

Shane


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

I have two buzz sticks that I perch fish with. Cant really say as I have noticed any difference between buzzing and regular jiging.


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

They do nothing! Save your money.


----------



## higherpowered (Dec 28, 2000)

Haven't seen 'em Shane, but any item I'm looking at in a store that is broken doesn't typically inspire me to buy one that is not. Heck, if it can't even make it out of the store without getting broken, why expect a like product to survive the rigors of constant use/abuse? Here is a thread started just yesterday that seemes pretty complimentary to Jammin Jigs stuff, and they are a sponsor of the site: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121952 I hope this rain/warmth lets up and we can get back to the deep freeze.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Got two for X-mas. All their goood for is shaken my martini.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

:yikes: Sounds like they should be X-rated to me :yikes:


----------



## fishonbb (Dec 24, 2004)

*Was wondering why my wife used it more then i did?:lol:*


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't own one(neither does my wife) but today I watched an ice fishing show with Genz and his crew on Devils Lake, they were using 'em and doin' pretty good, I might add.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Well i got one at Gander Mtn. (got one w/o reading the thread, i was gone) and well i tied a jig on and it does vibrate good underwater(fishtank) and the gills in my fish tank were bumping it a littl...I'm goin fishing with a buddy hopefully tomarow and i'll see how it works..Need a heavy jig though, any slack in the line just vibrates the line..

Shane


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah, It vibrates a foot down. But when theres 10-20 foot of line out...it doesnt do ANYTHING:16suspect 

Just my experience with them.


----------

